# Google- AGI Therapeutics completes patient enrollment in Phase III IBS-D study - Pharmaceutical Business Review



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">AGI Therapeutics completes patient enrollment in Phase III IBS-D studyPharmaceutical Business Review - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>The gender breakdown of enrolled patients is 69% female and 31% male, which closely reflects the gender ratio in the general *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

